# MF 1020 hydraulic problem



## Firefight100 (Jun 16, 2021)

I have an 89 MF 1020 tractor, 4wd, ps, hst with a loader.
All of a sudden my 3 point wont lift a load. 
The loader and power steering both work normally. So I dont have a pump or oil or filter issue.
But the 3 point will only raise 20 pounds or so. It will hold a normal load though once up. So piston os ok.
I have checked all the valves, bypass, relief and they seem to be working. I think the issue is probably the loader valve by the cylinder. It appears to be working but just no pressure going to the cylinder.
I have a service manual but it was little help.
Any ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Firefight100, welcome to the forum.

Can you elaborate on this statement? "I think the issue is probably the loader valve by the cylinder. It appears to be working but just no pressure going to the cylinder."

Sounds like you have a blockage somewhere. Is this a valve that switches hydraulics from the lift to the loader and vice-versa?


----------



## Firefight100 (Jun 16, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Hello Firefight100, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Can you elaborate on this statement? "I think the issue is probably the loader valve by the cylinder. It appears to be working but just no pressure going to the cylinder."
> 
> Sounds like you have a blockage somewhere. Is this a valve that switches hydraulics from the lift to the loader and vice-versa?


No the valve Im referring to is the 3 point valve inside the rockshaft housing. Anyway to check this valve?


----------

